# Is Cypionax & Testolic really made by TP?



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

As I have posted before, I am in the midst of wondering if I should buy some cypionax.

Whilst doing the rounds of researching this, I came across the following info which details the comapny (TP) that is supposed to make cypionax:

Category of Registration LOCAL MANUFACTURED DRUG REGISTRATION FOR HUMAN (SINGLE)

Registration Number 1A 243/48

Name CYPIONAX

Class DANGEROUS DRUG

Dosage form STERILE SOLUTION

Drug Type INTERNAL USE

Quality of Unit 2 ML Contains

TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE 200 MG

Category of Licence LICENCE TO PRODUCE MODERN DRUGS

Licence Number ??1 118/26

Supplier/Distributor *T.P.DRUG LABORATORIES (1969) CO.,LTD*

Manufacturer *T.P.DRUG LABORATORIES (1969) CO.,LTD*

SORRY NO CONTACT ADDRESS PLEASE.

However, whilst digging around, I found the website for TP and nowhere do they list cypionax or testolic in their product range.

Here is their website:

http://www.tpdrug.com/about.htm

What gives? anyone?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

DoubleDcups said:


> As I have posted before, I am in the midst of wondering if I should buy some cypionax.
> 
> Whilst doing the rounds of researching this, I came across the following info which details the comapny (TP) that is supposed to make cypionax:
> 
> ...


thats a good point mate... its definatley not in there range online.???


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Just because they manufacture it, that doesn't always follow that they sell it.

They probably manufacture it for another company.

Just like in the earlier thread, real.

Organon/abbot don't sell cyp, but they manufacture it for europharma.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

bigsteve1974 said:


> thats a good point mate... its definatley not in there range online.???


Hi mate,

The only male hormonal product on their website was methyl test tablets, nothing else.


----------



## DoubleDcups (Sep 16, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> Just because they manufacture it, that doesn't always follow that they sell it.
> 
> They probably manufacture it for another company.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if TP 'were but are no longer' making it?

That would be the simplest explanation.

Of course, that begs the question: 'does anyone know who is making it now?'

However, if TP do manufacture it for a third party, then who is that thrid party distributor?

Does anyone have a box to hand? the Google pics are all too small.

Christ, all I want is some legit gear, this is like ****ing Treasure Hunt LOL


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

DoubleDcups said:


> I am wondering if TP 'were but are no longer' making it?
> 
> That would be the simplest explanation.
> 
> ...


They used to make it for body research, thats one that springs to mind.


----------



## krustyflaps (Oct 10, 2009)

i just got some of this today and on the box it says T.p Labs (1969)co.,LTD

and underneath it says MERIDIAN(THAILAND)CO.,LTD

HAS SILVER LOGO IN THE BOTTOM RIGHT CORNER IS THIS REAL OR FAKE??

I dnt no wots real or fake anymore had a 2yr lay off due to a work injury there seems to be so much rubbish about its driving me mad its was so excited to get back in the gym but have wasted nearly 700 pound on fake gear ahhhh


----------



## MrP (Nov 19, 2009)

Im on testolic n only done 3 shoots n feel n c some changes already, a m8s been on 2-3weeksw n put 1/2st on.

So i say all good m8 sounds exactly same as mine with the silver bit on corners of amp labels.

Got box at home if any1 wants a pic of it put up to help let me know


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

ive used testolic before,a few year ago now, but it was great stuff


----------



## scamp (Jun 1, 2009)

i used testolic a couple months ago and it was gtg and a guy i talk to at the gym says that he uses cypionax and it is really good, and from the looks of him it looks like it works good hes big as hell


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Both are excellent products


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

i've used the cypionax on my first cycle.

AWESOME STUFF!!

I've got some testolic to try out now, hope its AS good


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Used both thier products and really liked them, only down point is 2ml shots! per 100mg for prop or 200mg for the cyp.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

50mg/1ml in the test prop

would need a fair bit of the stuff!


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

both Cypionax and Testolic are displayed on pharmacy shelves in Thailand ( so the pharmacists must think they are legit ).


----------



## Rhizo (Feb 27, 2010)

SoreButtCheeks said:


> both Cypionax and Testolic are displayed on pharmacy shelves in Thailand ( so the pharmacists must think they are legit ).


Hi the last time i was in thailand the testolic was t.p. and meridian in your opinion are the body research ones no longer made meaning they are counterfit?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I just grabbed a few boxes of Testolic yesterday in Bangkok actually, not too sure about them but i did notice the 50ml/1ml so thats a **** load of gear you need.

Ill post up some pictures actually, i want to get some cypionax seems like its the dogs .. b.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

cutoshreds said:


> I just grabbed a few boxes of Testolic yesterday in Bangkok actually, not too sure about them but i did notice the 50ml/1ml so thats a **** load of gear you need.
> 
> Ill post up some pictures actually, i want to get some cypionax seems like its the dogs .. b.


stick with the testaviron you picked up- no comparison:thumb:


----------

